# OCZ Vertex 2 120GB Extended eingebaut, wirkt aber sehr langsam?!



## m4soN (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mir ja nun die neue SSD gegönnt, eingebaut und bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

- Auf meine alten HDD war noch Win7
- neue SSD eingebaut, an SATA-Platz 7 angesteckt
- via BIOS Bootreihenfolge auf SSD geswitcht
- Win7 auf SSD aufgespielt, alte HDD´s waren alle weiterhin angeschlossen, auch die alte Win7Partion auf der HDD
- in Win7 alle Treiber, Superfetch und Prefetch geändert, Trim ist aktiv, Defrag ausgemacht
- dann weil ich es irgendwo gelesen habe, heute Tower aufgemacht und die SSD auf SATA Slot 0 gesteckt
- jetzt kommt mir in Summe mein System immer noch nicht wesentlich schneller vor

Klar merkt man beim öffnen der Programme dass es schnell geht, auch beim booten von Windows hatte ich des öfteren den Speed echt vor Augen, aber jetzt braucht er beim Windows anmelden mit der Ladezeit wieder ca. 10 Sekunden mehr als noch nach der frischen Installation.

Auch im Bios habe ich auf AHCI gesetzt.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Könnt ihr in meiner Liste irgendwo Murks erkennen?

Wo könnte ich denn mal messen ob meine SSD ihre Leistung richtig abruft?

Danke und Gruß
m4soN


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Lass mal AS SSD drüber laufen und mach dann ein Screenshot vom Ergebnis, dann kann man mehr sagen:
AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## m4soN (24. Dezember 2010)

Hab grad Crystalmark laufen lassen und das sind meine Werte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Also deine Werte sind perfekt, da gibts nix zu meckern scheinst alles richtig gemacht zu haben! Vielleicht hast du nur eine falsche Vorstellung von einer SSD. Also bei mir dauert der Bootvorgang ca. 35 Sekunden. Früher habe ich mehr als das doppelte an Zeit gebraucht. FireFox startet jetzt in 2 Sekunden und vorher......auf jedenfall um einiges länger.


----------



## m4soN (24. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also deine Werte sind perfekt, da gibts nix zu meckern scheinst alles richtig gemacht zu haben! Vielleicht hast du nur eine falsche Vorstellung von einer SSD. Also bei mir dauert der Bootvorgang ca. 35 Sekunden. Früher habe ich mehr als das doppelte an Zeit gebraucht. FireFox startet jetzt in 2 Sekunden und vorher......auf jedenfall um einiges länger.



Ich fürchte ich habe nur extrem viel erwartet und bin jetzt schon wegen 5 Sekunden die der "Anmeldebildschirm" länger braucht total verwöhnt 

Würde ich die alte HDD anstecken, wäre es sicher massiv länger und mein Hirn würde merken dass ich absolut übertreibe 

Herzlichen Dank für den prüfenden Blick! Was will ich mehr als alles richtig gemacht zu haben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du lust hast kannst ja mal deine alte HDD mit dem Tool benchen und dann wirst du feststellen das gerade im sehr wichtigen 4k Bereich wo du 21MB/s hast die HDD gerade mal 0.5MB/s schafft. Dann hast du vielleicht eine bessere Vorstellung von dem Leistungsunterschied.


----------



## roheed (24. Dezember 2010)

sag mal, 
wenn du deine alte HDD abklemmst, 
bootet dann das windows der SSD noch?

hab da so ne vermutung....deine werte sind soweit perfekt.


----------



## m4soN (25. Dezember 2010)

Also die alte Windows Platte war noch angehängt, aber dort habe ich soeben das Windowsverzeichnis gelöscht und mein Rechner läuft und bootet noch 

Mich irritiert nur der "komisch lange" Ladevorgang bei dem Bitte warten Screen. Der ist das wirklich einzig "lange" mit knapp 20 Sekunden.


----------



## roheed (25. Dezember 2010)

windows allein löschen von der HDD bringt ganz genau....gar nichts ^^
Auf deiner HDD kann sich noch der MBR aufhalten.

deshalb nur zum spaß mal die hdd abklemmen und dann schaun obs noch
bootet. wenn ja, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.

Dein "langer" bootvorgang hängt in der regel mit dem initialisieren von hardware
zuammen. Klemm zb mal das DVD laufwerk ab, vlt bringt es besserung.


----------



## m4soN (26. Dezember 2010)

Bringt ein Format der Platte was? Dann müsste es doch auch den MBR löschen, oder?


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

jo denke schon...
hast die platte jetzt mal abgehängt?


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Was sagt ihr dazu ist es okay?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

nein, 

da stimmt leider vorne bis hinten gar nichts^^
laß mich raten, du hast ein image einer HDD eingespielt oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Übel, falsches Alignment, dazu kein AHCI......oh weh. Da musst du nochmal von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> nein,
> 
> da stimmt leider vorne bis hinten gar nichts^^
> laß mich raten, du hast ein image einer HDD eingespielt oder?




Tut mir leid ich kenn mich da nicht so sehr aus, meinst du wegen dem as ssd test?


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Übel, falsches Alignment, dazu kein AHCI......oh weh. Da musst du nochmal von vorne anfangen.



Wie von vorne anfangen? Ich hab es auf AHCI in Bios eingestellt....


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

ja hast du eine kopie einer festplatte eingespielt oder nicht?!

du hast ahci für den falschen controller eingeschalten!
lies dir mal in meinem thread den Punkt "troubleshooting" 
durch...da stehen deine probleme bereits erklärt und wie man diese lösen kann.

link in meiner signatur


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

aso und den punkt vlt auch noch,....

3. Hintergrundwissen zu Alignment im Bezug auf SSDs


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ja hast du eine kopie einer festplatte eingespielt oder nicht?!
> 
> du hast ahci für den falschen controller eingeschalten!
> lies dir mal in meinem thread den Punkt "troubleshooting"
> ...



Nein ich denke nicht das ich eine Kopie einer Festplatte eingespielt hab?!


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

ja was hast du dann gemacht?!
Ganz normal windows sieben installiert?

Dann hast du zuvor die SSD von hand rumformatiert...
anderst lässt sich der falsche allignement fast nicht erklären.
bzw. erklär mal was du gemacht hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja bei dir ist aber alles schief gelaufen was schief laufen kann. Normal macht win7 alles automatisch aber bei dir stimmt echt nix. Also das 1x1 von roheed lesen und win7 noch mal installieren.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ja was hast du dann gemacht?!
> Ganz normal windows sieben installiert?
> 
> Dann hast du zuvor die SSD von hand rumformatiert...
> ...



Also ich glaub bevor ich win 7 installiert hab hab ich einmal eine formation betätigt, aber von setup aus? war das falsch und hab auch ahci nachträglich geändert in bios....

Okay ich hab mein Bios aktualiesiert, dann ist es wieder auf ide zurück gesprungen hab ich bemerkt.
schaut auch das noch mal an...aber ich glaub es ist immer noch nicht okay. ja ich hab mein win7 über image installiert.


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

also da hilft nicht viel als windows nochmal drauf zu haun!

Lies davor bitte nochmal mein 1x1 durch und beachte dabei noch folgende dinge....

1. stell AHCI am richtigen Controller ein oder häng die SSD an den richtigen Controller
2. Lösche die partition der SSD aus dem Windows Setup heraus!
3. wenn dann "nicht zugewissener Speicher" erscheint einfach auf die SSD klicken
und dort drauf dann windows 7 installieren. Auf jeden fall nicht von hand rumformatieren 
oder partitionen erstellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich fürchte wenn er wirklich richtig formatiert hat und danach sieht sein Alignment aus dann wird wohl ein Secure Erase fällig sein das müsste die Sache wider in Ordnung bringen. Mal abwarte vielleicht gehts auch so.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht das auch wenn ich über image win 7 installierte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ok, AHCI ist jetzt an aber das Alignment stimmt immer noch nicht. Hast du jetzt win7 neu installiert? Wenn ja fürchte ich das du die SSD zurück setzen musst.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok, AHCI ist jetzt an aber das Alignment stimmt immer noch nicht. Hast du jetzt win7 neu installiert? Wenn ja fürchte ich das du die SSD zurück setzen musst.




Nein hab ich noch nicht, aber geht die installation auch über image ?? oder würde es wieder schief gehen? installier mein win 7 über deamon tools???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du mich fragst so viel wie bei dir schief gelaufen ist würde ich ganz normal win7 neu installieren, wenn dann dein Alingnment immer noch nicht stimmt wirst du eine Rücksetzung machen müssen.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du mich fragst so viel wie bei dir schief gelaufen ist würde ich ganz normal win7 neu installieren, wenn dann dein Alingnment immer noch nicht stimmt wirst du eine Rücksetzung machen müssen.



Okay danke euch jungs ich werd jetzt mal Win7 neu installieren.


Kann ich irgend wie mein win7 ssd festplatte säubern?
hab win 7 neu installiert, dann hat es die win7 old in ordner verschoben und ich hab es dann gelöscht. aber hab nur 74 gb von 120gb wie kommt das? hab nur win 7 jetzt drauf...


----------



## Joker4Life (26. Dezember 2010)

Hätte da auch mal eine Frage hab eine Corsair F60 und vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein aber ich finde die sequentielle schreibrate zu niedrig und könnte mir einer sagen ob die Werte überhaupt ok sind.

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Werte sind ok, den wenn alle Zellen ein mal beschrieben wurden sinken die Schreibwerte erwar auf dein Niveau. An welchen Controller hast du die SSD anschlossen, Intel oder Marvel? 
@Master06 du musst bei der win7 Installation, am Anfang im Setup auf löschen klicken dann wird alles gelöscht, das ist nicht formatieren. Mach mal aber bitte noch mal einen Screenshot ich will sehen ob bei dir jetzt alle geklappt hat.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub die werte sind schlechter geworden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dein Alignment ist falsch, wenn du links oben mal auf die rote Zahl schaust da steht BAD und das ist wirklich schlecht. Du musst die SSD in den Werkszustand zurück versetzen und zwar mit Sekure Erase. Oben im Thread von @roheed steht wie das geht.


----------



## hwk (26. Dezember 2010)

Eventuell solltest du Windows 7 mal ganz normal über ne DVD installieren, anstatt immer über Daemon Tools aus Windows heraus oO


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das hat er glaube ich eben gemacht wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe. Theoretisch könnte sich das Alignment auch wieder korrigieren wenn er im windows Setup die löschen funktion wählt. Ich befürchte aber das er formatiert hat und da wäre eine Rücksetzung besser.


----------



## hwk (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das hat er glaube ich eben gemacht wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe. Theoretisch könnte sich das Alignment auch wieder korrigieren wenn er im windows Setup die löschen funktion wählt. Ich befürchte aber das er formatiert hat und da wäre eine Rücksetzung besser.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.... er hat gesagt er installiert sein Win 7 über Daemon Tools, später hat er gesagt er hats installiert, d.h. aber nicht, dass es "normal" installiert wurde


----------



## Joker4Life (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die SSD an den Intel Controller angeschlossen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Na dann kannst du wenn du willst den neuen Intel Treiber nehmen da bekommst du ein paar MB/s dazu. Den Link findest du oben im Thread von @roheed.

edit: linkt für intel Treiber:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...=Intel®+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

@Master06
mensch master^^
du darfst kein image auf die SSD einspielen, nicht über 
deamon Tools oder sonstige backup pogramme.

Normal braucht man kein secure erase machen. (selber probiert, zuerst falscher werte dannach wieder richtiger durch setup)
einfach die partition im Windows setup löschen.
und dann die nackte SSD auswählen!


----------



## hwk (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @Master06
> mensch master^^
> du darfst kein image auf die SSD einspielen, nicht über
> deamon Tools oder sonstige backup pogramme.
> ...



Na er hat kein Image einer Windows 7 Installation eingespielt, sondern er hatte n Image einer Windows 7 DVD auf der Platte und das Setup dann aus Windows heraus ausgeführt via virtuellem Daemon Tools Laufwerk, so wie ich das verstanden hab ^^


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab keine ahnung wie man windows aus windows heraus installieren kann
aber um das gehts jetzt mal an dieser stelle nicht...
Er soll sich nicht so anstellen, sein "win7 DVD Setup image" auf ne DVD brennen 
und wie jeder normale mensch auch über diese Windows auf die SSD bügeln^^


----------



## hwk (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> also ich hab keine ahnung wie man windows aus windows heraus installieren kann
> aber um das gehts jetzt mal an dieser stelle nicht...
> Er soll sich nicht so anstellen, sein "win7 DVD Setup image" auf ne DVD brennen
> und wie jeder normale mensch auch über diese Windows auf die SSD bügeln^^


Das is garnich so schwer ^.- Windows DVD ins Laufwerk legen während man im Windows ist und das Setup starten, warum man das macht sei dahingestellt ^^


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

ich kann mir schon denken warum das einer macht^^
Dubiose quelle der DVD und dann auch noch zu geizig sein 
nen DVD rohling zu brennen  
Oder hab ich verpasst das es mittlerweile Windows 7 als Download version gibt? XD


----------



## Joker4Life (26. Dezember 2010)

So hab den Intel Treiber installiert und nochmal AS SSD Benchmark laufen lassen und konnte noch etwas rausholen danke für den Tipp.


----------



## hwk (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon denken warum das einer macht^^
> Dubiose quelle der DVD und dann auch noch zu geizig sein
> nen DVD rohling zu brennen
> Oder hab ich verpasst das es mittlerweile Windows 7 als Download version gibt? XD



Für Studenten teilweise schon


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @Master06
> mensch master^^
> du darfst kein image auf die SSD einspielen, nicht über
> deamon Tools oder sonstige backup pogramme.
> ...




steht immer noch bad k31 hmmm muss es wahrscheinlich zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Für Studenten teilweise schon


Genau

Also ich hab win7 von Original  wie ihr gesagt habt installiert. Mach den Test dann mal gleich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

ja her damit...ich will COD zocken gehen XD


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich muss es wirklich zurück setzten...
wird ne lange nacht...


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

hmm echt mehr als merkwürdig...
bei mir gings ohne probleme den schlechten Allignemt zurück zu setzten.

also da mußt wohl leider in den sauren apfel beißen müssen und das ding
zurück setzten.Geht aber ja relativ schnell...
Anleitung wie immer in meinem Thread unter Troubleshooting


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ach das zurücksetzen geht recht leicht und schnell. Wenn du weißt wie man ein boot fähigen USB Stick oder CD erstellt ist das ne Sache von ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach das zurücksetzen geht recht leicht und schnell. Wenn du weißt wie man ein boot fähigen USB Stick oder CD erstellt ist das ne Sache von ein paar Minuten.




Dann sagt mir am besten gleich jungs wie ich da ne bootfähige cd mache danke für die hilf 
Muss ich danach win nochmal installieren?


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

google mal nach "HPUSBFW" ...mit dem tool kannst du DOS bootfähige USB stick erstellen...
nur so am rande. Das hab ich für secure erase genutzt (war glaub bei Corsair dabei)

EDIT::: oder moment, ne bei Sapphire Bios Update ^^ Ach ich werd alt XD



> Muss ich danach win nochmal installieren?


Klar, ist alles futsch danach


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich nicht einfach das programm downloaden und entzippen und dann auf cd brennen?


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

nein leider nicht! 
du mußt das system im DOS starten und dann kannst erst das prog "secure Erase"
dort ausführen...


bzw. moment...im OCZ Forum hab ich mal was gehört, das es ein Tool von 
ihnen gibt das alles für dich macht...aber da mußt selber mal nachschaun.
ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

das hier klingt doch so, 
als ob es was für dich wäre 

Secure Erase für RevoDrive/X2 mit Parted Magic


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

Sorry aber wie start ich mein rechner in dos? ja ich weis ich hab kein plan 

Also ich hab das programm secure Erase runtergeladen und auf cd gebrannt...

Also ich glaub ich bin in dos drin da steht:
1.Boot with emm386 (most compatible)
2.Boot with emm386 (max memory)
3.Boot without emm386
4.Clean boot

Ich denk mal die 4 oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also mit Nero burning Rom kannst du es ganz leicht machen, hat extra ne funktion dafür. edit: ja so gehts auch. Aber die SSD muss im IDE Modus laufen sonst gehts nicht. Wenn du die Funktion im Bios hast native IDE Mode musst du das auch aktivieren.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also mit Nero burning Rom kannst du es ganz leicht machen, hat extra ne funktion dafür.



ich hab die cd bin in dos welches von den 4 muss ich nehmen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Mit 3 oder 4 müsste mit beiden gehen, aber denk das du den IDE Modus aktivieren musst mit AHCI geht es nicht.


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mit 3 oder 4 müsste mit beiden gehen, aber denk das du den IDE Modus aktivieren musst mit AHCI geht es nicht.



hmm ich komm irgend wie nicht weiter


----------



## Master06 (26. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mit 3 oder 4 müsste mit beiden gehen, aber denk das du den IDE Modus aktivieren musst mit AHCI geht es nicht.



hmm ich komm irgend wie nicht weiter

Also wenn ich 4 wähle kommt da
a:

dann versucht ich in die cd reinzukommen aber alles was ich versucht kommt 
invalid drive specification


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Probiere mal die Buchstaben durch also d: oder c:


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Probiere mal die Buchstaben durch also d: oder c:



ich hab es ausprobiert aber steht immer das gleiche hmmm


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

wenn da  a:  steht dann schreib mal   dir   dann müsste er das Verzeichniss anzeigen.


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> wenn da  a:  steht dann schreib mal   dir   dann müsste er das Verzeichniss anzeigen.




das hab ich auch  genau...da steht:
IO             SYS
AUTOEXEC  BAT
BIN                   (DIR)
COMMAND  COM
CONFIG      SYS
DISKID       TXT
LEVEL0              (DIR)
LEVEL1              (DIR)
LEVEL2              (DIR)
LEVEL3              (DIR)
LIB                   (DIR)
MSDOS       SYS


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal du hast aber schon Secure Erase mit auf CD gebrannt oder?


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sag mal du hast aber schon Secure Erase mit auf CD gebrannt oder?



Da war eine datei hab da nur drauf klicken müssen dann kam schon brenner programm. war auch in der cd drin da ist der schon drin (secure erase)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Oh man warum hast du keinen USB stick das ist viel einfacher. Google mal ein wenig da gibts bestimmt irgentwo was trüber ich hau mich jetzt ins Bett!


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh man warum hast du keinen USB stick das ist viel einfacher. Google mal ein wenig da gibts bestimmt irgentwo was trüber ich hau mich jetzt ins Bett!



Okay danke nochmal... gute nacht
Ich hab ein usb stick gefunden


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab die cd auf mein leptop ausprobiert da geht es. aber auf rechner kommt das: XMS RAMdisk v1.9I (FU - 08/98): XMS get free mem error


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Man ich konnt doch nicht pennen. Das heißt das er den erweiterungs- Speicher XMS nicht einrichten konnte. Welchen Menü Punkt hast du jetzt auswählt?


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man ich konnt doch nicht pennen. Das heißt das er den erweiterungs- Speicher XMS nicht einrichten konnte. Welchen Menü Punkt hast du jetzt auswählt?




Das war die 4 option...hmmm ich verzweifel so langsam. stimmt irgend etwas nicht mit meinem DDR3 Ram???


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> das hier klingt doch so,
> als ob es was für dich wäre
> 
> Secure Erase für RevoDrive/X2 mit Parted Magic




Hi 
Ich werd es jetzt mal mit der Mein Glück versuchen 
sieht bis jetzt gut aus aber ich hoffe ich freu mich nicht wieder zu früh...


YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WIR HABEN ES GESCHAFFT 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

WArum nicht gleich so? XD
Das war jetzt ne schwere geburt, aber dafür passt die sache jetzt 1A.
Siehst ja auch an den punkten , die haben sich verdoppelt.

gruß


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> WArum nicht gleich so? XD
> Das war jetzt ne schwere geburt, aber dafür passt die sache jetzt 1A.
> Siehst ja auch an den punkten , die haben sich verdoppelt.
> 
> gruß





HIHIHI hahaha ich glaub das war ein ..... Geburt hehe sorry . Danke an Euch Alle die mit gefiebert haben 


ps.: IHR SEIT SUPER


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Na das freut mich jetzt aber, mit vereinten Kräften ist doch noch alles gut geworden. Also da hast du wieder was für dein 1x1 @roheed, wenn man den Fehler macht und formatiert dann kann nur Secure Erase helfen!


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

> ps.: IHR SEIT SUPER


hehe danke ...wissen wir 
(mach nur Spaß...)



> Also da hast du wieder was für dein 1x1 @roheed, wenn man den Fehler macht und formatiert dann kann nur Secure Erase helfen!



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!
Ich hab ja mit meinem laptop test den alignment auch abgeschossen, 
mußte allerdings nicht Secure erasen um wieder den richtigen zu bekommen.
Was jetzt in diesesem speziellen fall schief gegangen ist kann ich nicht sagen...
fakt ist aber es geht normal auch ohne SE und wird daher nicht in meinen 
Sammelthread aufgenommen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen @roheed du hast deine SSD auch nicht formatiert. Ich vermute durch die Festlegung der Sektoren und Spuren konnte der MBR nicht mehr verschoben werden und hat daher auch nach schnell Formatierung also nur löschen den MBR immer das falsche Alignment behalten.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

ok da könnte was dran sein ^^ aber es ist ja nicht gesagt das master die ssd "langsam" formatiert hat, oder?^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das vermute ich aber stark. Ich denke das er die SSD angesteckt hat und erst mal mit dem bestehenden Windows formatiert hat, so wie man es mit einer HDD eigentlich macht.


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also jungs mein Fehler war das ich glaub, als erstes ein Update benutzt hab von win7. und erst winxp installiert hab.Da ja winxp nicht ahci unterstützt kam alles durchernander   ja ich hab als erstes die normale formation von win benutzt was in setup benutzt wird. aber das über linux war kinder leicht und es ging hehe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also du hast beim winxp Setup die normale Formatierung benutzt nicht die schnell Formatierung, habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## Master06 (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also du hast beim winxp Setup die normale Formatierung benutzt nicht die schnell Formatierung, habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?



Ja ehrlich, aber nur ausnahmsweise


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist gut zu wissen wenn auch andere User den Fehler machen, dann weiß man jetzt was zu tun ist. Hattest aber noch Glück, im Corsair Forum wird auch gesagt das manche SSD noch so einer Formatierung nichts mehr ging. Also danke für deine Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

jaja...jetzt kommts raus 

nur gut, jetzt haben wir auch noch was dazu lernen können XD

Viel spaß noch mit deiner SSD


----------



## m4soN (28. Dezember 2010)

So, ich melde mich leider mit einem gravierenden Problem 

Ich habe jetzt seit gestern Abend bzw heute morgen das Problem dass mir der Rechner beim booten oder jetzt gerade ingame mit einem Freeze komplett hängen bleibt.

Die alte Platte auf der das Betriebssystem lag habe ich mit einem Quickformat mittlerweile formatiert, jetzt gerade im Hintergrund eigentlich die intensive Formatierung durchgeführt, aber mir ist der Rechner komplett hängen geblieben.

Meine Auslagerungsdatei hab ich ausgeschaltet, könnte das der Fehler sein?

Oder was würdet ihr gerade als "Fehler" im ersten moment vermuten? Eine Overclocked CPU erzeugt ja in der Regel keinen komplett Freeze, richtig?


----------



## m4soN (28. Dezember 2010)

Und ich habe superfetch auf 1 und prefetch auf 0 stehen, schlimm?


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

von welchem game redest du?
Also COD7 bleibt bei am laufenden band hängen XD

Ich denke nicht das dein problem von der SSD kommt
sondern viel eher vom OC!


----------



## m4soN (28. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ne overclocked CPU macht kompletten Rechnerfreeze?


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

lol neeee...OC freezt den Pc nicht...nein lol?! Sry XD

ja was denkst du was es sonst machen soll?
eine fehlermeldung bringen nach dem motto, 
hallo lieber user, leider haben sie mich zu sehr OC, 
ich hab da aber keine lust drauf und werde deshalb meinen dienst verweigern?^^

Ok Ironie wieder aus, 
jap OC kann den rechner freezen. 
Hab gestern mal wieder an der OC schraube rumgespielt 
und kann gar nicht mitzählen wie oft der rechner gefreezt ist.

mach erst mal das OC raus und schau ob der immer noch freezt.
Wenn nicht, wovon ich ausgehe dann hast ja den übeltäter


----------



## fluppe (29. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin neu hier und habe eine OCZ Vertex 2 E 120gb.Das man vorher die SSD nicht formatieren soll ist so nicht richtig.Wenn man so wie ich die 100mb partition von Windows nicht haben will muß man vorher die SSD schnell formatieren.Quickformat.Dadurch hat man dann ein alligment von 1024.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www6.pic-upload.de/29.12.10/exvvyvsrhvi3.png

http://www6.pic-upload.de/29.12.10/p9916u7zfmy1.jpg

Ich bin mir aber immer noch nicht im klaren darüber wie man das windows eigene Image wieder zurückspielt auf einer ssd.Würde erst mal ein Hdderase machen,und danach die wiederherstellungs CD nehmen und die Spiegelung der SSD von der normalen festplatte wo sie gespeichert ist zurückholen.Müsste doch so gehen oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Dezember 2010)

Die 100MB Partition kannst du auch ohne Formation bekommen in dem du bei einer unpartitionierten SSD:Bei den Installation
Shift+F10 (eingabeforderung) drückst bevor du neu installierst.
-Diskpart
-List Disk
-select Disk x
-create partition primary
-exit
eingibst.
Danach einfach auf Aktualisieren drücken und siehe da eine Partition mit den Algn. 1024.


----------



## steffenxyz (29. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
also ich hab dasselbe Problem nur bei der 60 Gig Version...
Formatieren bringt leider nix und hab auch AHCI eingeschalten.
Hab ein AMD Prozessor mit nem Asus Motherboard. Da kann ich den Intel Storage Controller Treiber ja nicht wirklich verwenden oder?
http://i52.tinypic.com/10o386o.jpg


----------



## m4soN (31. Dezember 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> lol neeee...OC freezt den Pc nicht...nein lol?! Sry XD
> 
> ja was denkst du was es sonst machen soll?
> eine fehlermeldung bringen nach dem motto,
> ...



Bin nicht so der Daueroverclocker, deswegen war ich mir nicht mehr sicher wie sich ein CPU-Overclock auswirkt. Es gibt ja auch noch Dinge wie Bluescreen oder direkter Rechnerneustart, oder Soundfehler und stockende Prozesse.

Sorry das ich da gefragt hab ob eine overclockte CPU tatsächlich einen Freeze verursacht...

Aber ich habe an meinem OC nichts zurückgesetzt und hab trotzdem keine Freezes mehr.


----------

